# Giant African Mantis Randomly Died? (Possible Mismolt??)



## sairy (Dec 14, 2015)

I had an l3 or l4 giant african mantis. I went out for a bit today and found him dead on the floor of the enclosure when I got home. He has just molted 3 days ago. I put food in there for him this morning, he ate and I misted as usual, as I figured it had been enough time for his skin to harden. On closer examination of him, his eyes have turned from bright green to red. His face has turned from a bright green to a darker greyish green. On his backside when he is laying face down, it looks really white. He is usually all green. And his antennas seem to have fallen off. Yesterday I noticed when he "sways" back and forth, that he was a bit wobbly looking. His back end was shriveled up looking a bit, but not nearly as much as it is now. I read that is a sign of dehydration, I have never seen this mantis actually drink, unless it was water droplets off of his hand. He has never drank from the sides, although I mist everyday twice a day, a little bit more if it looks and feels too dry. I held off on the misting and feeding until after a couple of days from when he molted.

Any idea what could have caused this? Did he just mismolt? There is a picture of him attached.


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2015)

I don't see how it could be related to the molt. I know you want to know more but sometimes they just drop dead for no apparent reason.


----------



## LAME (Dec 15, 2015)

I agree with Rick. Unfortunately sometimes things like this just happens randomly and without much sign.


----------

